# Burmese Python viv temps



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I am just abou to finish off my new viv for my 7ft Burmese and was wondering what the best temp is for her heated section as I have been given all sorts of different temps. 
Also, I have been heating her old viv for 12 hrs on and then 12hrs off, should I have a night time setting or will she be OK?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well presumably if you are upgrading to a larger viv, you know the temperature needed. It makes no difference what size the viv is, the snake still needs the same temperatures!!
As for overnight heating, I'm going to suggest you have been very lucky to have avoided health issues if you have been keeping your burm as if it was a temperate species.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Greenie22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am just abou to finish off my new viv for my 7ft Burmese and was wondering what the best temp is for her heated section as I have been given all sorts of different temps.
> Also, I have been heating her old viv for *12 hrs on and then 12hrs off*, should I have a night time setting or will she be OK?


You are very lucky your snake hasn't developed a RI or some other related health issue. As Ian stated, you are keeping a tropical species as if it was a temperate one, which could lead to helath issues. They need heat 24/7. Granted you could reduce the ambient air temp by a couple of degrees, but typically 30-32c has been the excepted hot side temperature for some time. Cool side should ideally drop no cooler than 26c form most pythons that originate in a tropical region.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As others have said, you can do a night time drop but often not to UK room temperature. Unless your room is very warm. 

If you look at climate data for SE Asia it does get down to 20c, sometimes as low as 18c at night in the cooler months. Though 22 to 25c is the normal minimum temps.
I have python species from this region of the world and I keep them with a hotspot of 30 to 34c during the day, night time the warm end is around 24 to 28c. Cool end 20 to 24c. In the warmer months the temperature is towards the higher end, and in the winter it is towards the lower end. I don't do anything to adjust this, my room just does it on its own. 

Enclosures are heated with a Halogen or PAR38 IR bulb as the day time hot spot. Night time ambient temps are created using either ceramics or reptile radiators depending on enclosure size.


----------

